# Engagement Series...Meg and Ben



## NJMAN (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is a recent engagement shoot that I did.  They are getting married in a month.  C&C always welcome please. Thanks for looking. 

1. 






2. 





3.





4. 





5. 





6.





7. 





8. 





Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay in my opinion number one is by far the best but I would have cropped it under their arms. I don't think the space below that adds anything to the shot. But everything else about that shot is very very good. 

I can only concentrate on one at a time so that's my comment.  But the rest are very nice as well and could benefit from a similar crop in my opinion.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 14, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Okay in my opinion number one is by far the best but I would have cropped it under their arms. I don't think the space below that adds anything to the shot. But everything else about that shot is very very good.
> 
> I can only concentrate on one at a time so that's my comment. But the rest are very nice as well and could benefit from a similar crop in my opinion.


 
Thanks for taking the time to comment mystery!  Ya, I was thinking of cropping that first one, then forgot...DOH!  Thanks for pointing it out.

NJ


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey leave it to me to see your error and MISS MY OWN COMPLETELY


----------



## Jeffm73 (Jun 15, 2007)

They all look great, But I thought that 1, 2 and 5 really jumped off the page so to speak.

I like your conversion in number 8 as well.

Good job.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeffm73 said:


> They all look great, But I thought that 1, 2 and 5 really jumped off the page so to speak.
> 
> I like your conversion in number 8 as well.
> 
> Good job.


 
Thanks Jeff for looking and commenting! 

NJ


----------



## Naturegirl (Jun 15, 2007)

All very good shots.  3, 6 & 8 are my favorites.


----------



## EOS_JD (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe it's my works monitor but the hand in No8 looks very bright to me.

The rest are really great. You are now producing work anyone would be proud of.

A great looking couple and nice relaxed poses. Great job.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 15, 2007)

Only #8 and #6 give me the feeling that these two are in love. The others look almost "Brother and Sister" to me.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

Naturegirl said:


> All very good shots. 3, 6 & 8 are my favorites.


 
Thanks naturegirl.  I really appreciate your comments!  




EOS_JD said:


> maybe it's my works monitor but the hand in No8 looks very bright to me.
> 
> The rest are really great. You are now producing work anyone would be proud of.
> 
> A great looking couple and nice relaxed poses. Great job.


 
I tried to make the hand stand out in #8 because I wanted it to be the focal point, especially the ring.  On my work monitor, its just right to me, but on my home monitor, it is a bit bright.  So, I had to make a judgement call.  I see what you are saying though.  I could tone it down some.

Regarding your other comments, that means a LOT to me!  Thank you so much for the kind words.  This couple was really great to work with, and so cooperative.  They were very natural in front of the camera, and they held up very well in 90 degree heat for over an hour!  It was a nice experience, and they were glad to do it.  That made the job so enjoyable for me.

NJ


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> Only #8 and #6 give me the feeling that these two are in love. The others look almost "Brother and Sister" to me.


 
Thanks RM for looking and commenting.

I would have thought the ring was the tip off in the other photos to indicate they were not brother and sister.   

NJ


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't mean that I "REALLY" thought they were brother and sister, just that I didn't feel a connection. I would've liked to see more intimacy with them... Something that really connected them, like the last picture.

For instance #7 looks like a promotional photo for a play. No emotion, just smile.

By the way all of these are GREAT photos... love the feel and the coloring.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

RMThompson said:


> I didn't mean that I "REALLY" thought they were brother and sister, just that I didn't feel a connection. I would've liked to see more intimacy with them... Something that really connected them, like the last picture.
> 
> For instance #7 looks like a promotional photo for a play. No emotion, just smile.
> 
> By the way all of these are GREAT photos... love the feel and the coloring.


 
LOL, I know, I was just kidding ya...Thanks very much for commenting again RM.  I appreciate it.  

NJ


----------



## Peniole (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice series however your WB is a bit off in some, most noticable in #3, easy fix just adjust the red curve, it lagging a bit. #1 has a bit too much magenta in their skin tones, also a curve asjustment, green this time. See if you like these. Please let me know. EDIT: Sorry just saw the Not ok to edit, I apologise, removed.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

Peniole said:


> Nice series however your WB is a bit off in some, most noticable in #3, easy fix just adjust the red curve, it lagging a bit. #1 has a bit too much magenta in their skin tones, also a curve asjustment, green this time. See if you like these. Please let me know. EDIT: Sorry just saw the Not ok to edit, I apologise, removed.


 
Thanks for the comments and critique Peniole!    No problem, I just prefer to edit my own pics, but thank you just the same.  I appreciate your advice.  

NJ


----------



## Peniole (Jun 15, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Thanks for the comments and critique Peniole!  No problem, I just prefer to edit my own pics, but thank you just the same. I appreciate your advice.
> 
> NJ


 
Same here  don't know how I missed it the first time D'OH


----------



## WDodd (Jun 15, 2007)

I like them all. I kind of agree on the intimate thing that RM mentioned. I would through #2 into the mix of ones that does work though. 

I really like what you did with the DOF and the angle on the last one, good work!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

WDodd said:


> I like them all. I kind of agree on the intimate thing that RM mentioned. I would through #2 into the mix of ones that does work though.
> 
> I really like what you did with the DOF and the angle on the last one, good work!


 
Thanks WDodd!  Very nice of you to comment.   Much appreciated. 

NJ


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 15, 2007)

I am very proud of you!  These are excellent.  I love them.  You're getting very good mister!    Passing me up, though.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> I am very proud of you! These are excellent. I love them. You're getting very good mister!  Passing me up, though.


 
Gosh Kathi, you are making me blush...:blushing:, stop it.  well, ok...don't stop, go on!  LOL.

Seriously though, thank you for the kind words, they certainly mean a lot.  I was very lucky to have such a wonderful couple to work with.  They were the ones that made these photos look good (but I am not bragging, Im actually very critical of my own work).  

NJ


----------



## zendianah (Jun 15, 2007)

What a cute couple! 3,6,7,8 are my favorites. Good job.. again...


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

zendianah said:


> What a cute couple! 3,6,7,8 are my favorites. Good job.. again...


 
Thanks for the nice comments zendianah! 

NJ


----------



## Flatland2D (Jun 15, 2007)

Were you using a reflector or fill flash?  Some of those look like you did.  Maybe the shadows were already softened in the tree shade shots?


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

Flatland2D said:


> Were you using a reflector or fill flash? Some of those look like you did. Maybe the shadows were already softened in the tree shade shots?


 
Hey Flatland,

It was a combination of both natural light and using a reflector.  For the most part, I looked for areas where some light appeared to be spilled back into the shady spots.  In spots where this was not ideal, I used a large silver reflector to bounce natural light, which was about 2-3 feet away on the side. I havent used a fill flash all that much outside yet.  I'm afraid it will give off too much flat lighting.


----------



## stellar_gal (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice looking subjects you had. Great work I think.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

stellar_gal said:


> Very nice looking subjects you had. Great work I think.


 
Hey thanks stellar_gal.  I sure do appreciate the nice words!  

NJ


----------



## stellar_gal (Jun 15, 2007)

Anytime NJ!! Isn't it a great feeling when you 'know' you're just getting better and better? I always look forward to seeing your photos.  Such good details-like the ring- and you're not afraid to mention your quirks and edit methods, ect. Keep it up.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 15, 2007)

NJ, I have to say that #7 is my favorite.  I look at that photo and it has a very playful feel to it.  I think that BW gives it a sharp look.  Of course, you already know that I am a fan of your work.  A+ my friend!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 15, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> NJ, I have to say that #7 is my favorite. I look at that photo and it has a very playful feel to it. I think that BW gives it a sharp look. Of course, you already know that I am a fan of your work. A+ my friend!


 
wow, thank you.  your comments really mean a lot oldnavy!  

NJ


----------



## sbranam (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice work!  1,2,5 and 8 are my favorites.


----------



## Moni (Jun 16, 2007)

No. 8 excellent 
Love the way you took it and their pose in it almost perfecdt


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 16, 2007)

sbranam said:


> Nice work! 1,2,5 and 8 are my favorites.


 
Thanks sbranam!  Appreciated. 




Moni said:


> No. 8 excellent
> Love the way you took it and their pose in it almost perfecdt


 
Thank you Moni for taking the time to look and comment!


----------



## Dystinct (Jun 16, 2007)

I think the last picture is very cute. I wish I couldve taken a picture like that when my husband and I were engaged. :sign:

That last picture is definitely picture frame worthy. But thats just my opinion.

-EmoLip


PS. Sorry, forgot to sign out of my husbands account first.


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 16, 2007)

Dystinct said:


> I think the last picture is very cute. I wish I couldve taken a picture like that when my husband and I were engaged. :sign:
> 
> That last picture is definitely picture frame worthy. But thats just my opinion.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Dystinct.  I appreciate your comments. 

NJ


----------



## dostagamom (Jun 17, 2007)

I love the last one.  It is beautiful.  Very nice work.  I always enjoy looking at your work!!  I am learning alot!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 17, 2007)

dostagamom said:


> I love the last one. It is beautiful. Very nice work. I always enjoy looking at your work!! I am learning alot!


 
Thank you dostagamom (andrea).  Very nice of you to comment! 

NJ


----------



## KaleyEs (Jun 18, 2007)

My favorites are #6 and #8.  #1 is a good portrait, but most of them felt to stiff to me, like they were posed and told to look like they were a couple.  I thought #6 and #8 were good in terms of actually showing that they are in love.  Great work!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 18, 2007)

KaleyEs said:


> My favorites are #6 and #8. #1 is a good portrait, but most of them felt to stiff to me, like they were posed and told to look like they were a couple. I thought #6 and #8 were good in terms of actually showing that they are in love. Great work!


 
Thanks for commenting KaleyEs.   I would be a liar if I said I didn't tell them to pose just a little bit.  So, yes maybe some are a bit too posed looking in some, but I also wanted them to be as relaxed as possible.  I'm pretty sure they are in love and tried to show it.  They really were a very nice couple to work with.  I appreciate your constructive feedback. Thank you!  

NJ


----------

